# Vice- based band jig - a tutorial



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

*File Name*: Vice- based band jig - a tutorial

*File Submitter*: Pebble Shooter</p >

*File Submitted*: 24 Aug 2019

*File Category*: Slingshot Accessories

*A vice is generally used to compress materials* to process these with a tool of some kind.

*However, the expanding motion of vice jaws also works for the benefit of creating tension in the elastic ends* to be tied to a pouch. The basic idea is the use of two wood blocks with a rectangular hole cut into the upper section of each block, and both being placed inside the vice jaws and held in place with the help of external clamps. The inside of the vice jaw is generally curved, and thus requires a shaped insert attached to each block to allow the latter to stand upright inside the vice jaws.

*Spring operated clamps are inserted in the rectangular holes of the blocks*, where the upper section of the clamps rest on the upper surface of each block: this is where the pouch is held in place on one side, and the rubber ends of flat bands or tubes are held in place on the other side. With everything in place correctly, rotating the vice screw anti-clockwise will widen the space between the vice jaws, and thus generate tension on the rubber ends of flat bands or tubes to attach these securely to the pouch.

*There is a video* of the entire process here: 




Your feedback will be much appreciated.

Click here to download this file


----------



## M Mars (Jul 22, 2019)

Hey! That's really nice!
Thank you


----------



## Roll Fast (Sep 19, 2021)

Brilliant!
Love it.
Thank you for posting!
Ed


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Nice 🎯 I love homemade tools and gadgets 👊🎯 I use a vice aswell for both my band tying jigs one fixed to a small table and the other (Rick & morty) is a portable one 👊🎯👌👍


----------



## Roll Fast (Sep 19, 2021)

Oh, that is nice too.
Come to think of it, I have a similar small vice like that. Doesn't hardly get used.
That'll work. Thanks for the photos!
tx, Ed


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Roll Fast said:


> Oh, that is nice too.
> Come to think of it, I have a similar small vice like that. Doesn't hardly get used.
> That'll work. Thanks for the photos!
> tx, Ed


No problem at all bud 🎯👌👍 I just made the first hole 50mm from the vice and +10mm there after and I just move the nail to suit different pouch sizes and elastic stretch 👌👍🎯👊


----------

